# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Modem/router και κεραία για επέκταση στα 250 μέτρα

## ASTRAPI

Γεια σας

Θες να φτιάξω ένα access point με κατευθυντική κεραία και όχι omni για 250 μέτρα περίπου σε τιμή κάτω από 200 Euro....

Θα ήθελα παρακαλώ να μου προτείνεται τι hardware να πάρω για εξωτερικό χορό (και για εσωτερικό να είναι δεν είναι πρόβλημα μπορώ να το προσαρμόσω να δουλέψει με ασφάλεια και εξωτερικά) .

Θα συνδέονται πάνω περίπου 10 users....

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## gas

Δες τα παρακατω καποιο θα σου κανει σιγουρα:
http://computers.xpatit.gr/14-diktya...AP-Client.html
http://computers.xpatit.gr/14-diktya...HP-Airmax.html
http://computers.xpatit.gr/14-diktya...84%A2-CPE.html

----------


## nikolas_350

Ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα να μας πεις πρώτα με τι εξοπλισμό θα είναι αυτοί οι 10 clients (θα είναι κάτω από 1 προς 1 point to point, 10 σταθερά σημεία με εξωτερική κεραία, laptop, κάτι άλλο ) και με πόσες μοίρες άνοιγμα θα πρέπει να τους βλέπει το access point.
Θα συμφωνήσω με τον gas για προϊόντα της Ubiquiti καθώς κάνουν bridge lan-wlan και δεν θα έχεις μπλεξίματα με routing.

----------


## ASTRAPI

Οι clients θα είναι με κινητά και tablets και στα 100 μέτρα τελικά με γωνία περίπου 20 μοίρες.






> Ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα να μας πεις πρώτα με τι εξοπλισμό θα είναι αυτοί οι 10 clients (θα είναι κάτω από 1 προς 1 point to point, 10 σταθερά σημεία με εξωτερική κεραία, laptop, κάτι άλλο ) και με πόσες μοίρες άνοιγμα θα πρέπει να τους βλέπει το access point.
> Θα συμφωνήσω με τον gas για προϊόντα της Ubiquiti καθώς κάνουν bridge lan-wlan και δεν θα έχεις μπλεξίματα με routing.

----------


## gas

Νομιζω οτι το nanostationM2 ειναι αυτο που σου κανει καλυτερα γιατι εχει το ευρος που θελεις και διπλης πολωσης κεραια.

----------


## ASTRAPI

Use Rocket M2 (or Unifi Outdoor) + 16dBi 90º sector antenna.

Αυτό μου είπαν από την εταιρία.

Εσείς τι λέτε?

Από που μπορώ να πάρω αυτή την κεραία?

----------


## gas

Και αυτο που σου προτειναν πολυ καλο ειναι.
Αφου υπολογισεις το κοστος ασε την τσεπη σου να διαλεξει ενα απο τα δυο.

----------


## nikolas_350

Κάποτε είχα κάνει μια δοκιμή με πανελάκι 9db και ένα laptop στον δρόμο που περνάει κάτω από το σπίτι μου.
Από ότι θυμάμαι, είχα φτάσει max στα 50-60 μέτρα (με το μάτι)

Για μένα θα έπρεπε να είναι διαφορετική η προσέγγιση αρκεί να υπάρχει ρεύμα στα 100 μέτρα.

----------


## denlinux

sector καλύτερα

----------

